# Some options for nano fish?



## pearldanny (Feb 23, 2011)

I know you were looking for fish to get but that is rather small for most all fish five do however make wonderful shrimp tanks... If you do end up putting fish in it they need to stay small and be OK with a solitary life or a pair. I have had good luck with a quartet of Pearl danios in a five gallon 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 46740 (Jul 10, 2011)

Microrasboras are pretty good. If its densely planted a small group of Boraras brigattae would look nice. Maybe a single or pair of sparkling gourami as another option?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Celestial Pearl Danios, Ember Tetras, Endlers are my top 3 favorites for a nano tank. Pygmy cories, cherry or crystal shrimp are great complements. All of these make a small tank scale very well and add a bit of lively color and life to your small glass box of water


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I use Endlers, an mini oto (to clean things up) and shrimp. I also have a assassin snail to control the snail population with all the plants.

Endlers I find are so extremely hardy as well. As are Danios- but I think endlers are more attractive.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Chili rasboras!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want a lot of personality in a small package, I LOVE Heterandria Formosa. One of the smallest fish in the world, and the smallest livebearer. Looks very nice in planted tanks too


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Would boraras species do well in my liquid rock tap water? PH 7.8, water seems to be quite hard judging from the bathroom stains, etc...


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Grah the great said:


> Would boraras species do well in my liquid rock tap water? PH 7.8, water seems to be quite hard judging from the bathroom stains, etc...


They actually like soft water from what I understand. However, if you have very stable water ,they may get used to it. You should test your gh/kh so you know what you are dealing with.

Now you can always use peat, special substrate, lots of wood, etc that can lower the kh/gh/ph but then you are constantly chasing the perfect water conditions for every water change.

Endlers do like hard water.


----------



## Zer (May 23, 2007)

Go with a livebearer species if you have hard water. Endlers are fantastic.


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got pygmy cories, a sparkling gourami, and a scarlet badis in mine. Chili Rasboras work too. Pea Puffers are great too, but keep in mind they do better in a species only tank.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I have two 5 gal tanks. The Spec V has red cherry shrimp and boraras urophthalmoides and the other has habrosus cories and boraras brigittae (Chilis). Each also has a couple of otos. Both are planted and are actually my favorite tanks.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

SueD said:


> I have two 5 gal tanks. The Spec V has red cherry shrimp and boraras urophthalmoides and the other has habrosus cories and boraras brigittae (Chilis). Each also has a couple of otos. Both are planted and are actually my favorite tanks.


How many of each speacies do you have in your tank? I'm building a 4.5g cube myself and am almost set on what I want in it, but not how many


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

White Cloud Mountain minnows I've got some in a 5g


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm interested in added least killifish to my 5g shrimp tank, but I'm not sure I want the shrimp and the fish both breeding in such a small space. It smeems like there should only be one degree of freedom... either your shrimp can multiply, or your fish can multiply, or things can go wrong.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Dude, you don't think 5g is too small for white cloulds? they're big swimmers, used to currents and all that.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

pygmy cories are tight schoolers, plus they love to cuddle.


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm gonna advocate a group of 3 sparkling gouramis. These fish are well suited to small tanks, have heaps of personality and imho they're gorgeous!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 7x CPD's in my Mini-M. Wish I had more room for 7 more chili rasboras though!


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Where is everyone buying the nano fish from?


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

http://msjinkzd.com/stocklist/


----------

